# My Haunt for 2009



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, so last year, after Halloween, a lot of my static dislpay items had to be disposed of, due to my fondness for not sleeping on the couch. In all fairness, they weren't as good as they could have been. I see it as an opportunity to build newer, more creepy props. At present, I have a mausoleum in the works, but since I work second shift, I am only really able to work on it on my off days. Anyway, here are a few photos of my progress. I'll try to keep this thread updated.

Large crates I got from a local shop's curby department:









Mausoleum Frame


















Clearing out some of the underbrush to make more room for my haunt.










Vintage talking Skeleton from the Late '70's (Really Cool, believe it or not)









The skeleton, I also got from Curby's. A friend's mother saw it and brought it to me. It currently runs on 2 AA batteries, but I am going to try to rewire it to run from an old cell phone charger or something.

To the mods and Admins, I apologize if these pictures are too large. I tried to resize them before uploading.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My plan for the mausoleum is to have a fogger inside, as well as a small (12") black light, and have the door on a wiper motor wired through a motion detector, so that when kiddies walk by, the door opens and fog pours out, so they can see the ghoul I'm going to put in there. Any other thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know you're not a newbie when friends bring you skellies found at Curby's

I like your vintage skellie, and it looks as if you have a lot of space to work with on your property.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love the mausoleum idea!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your plan for the mausoleum sounds great. Get a video posted of it when you have it up and running.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Will do. Give me a few weeks and I'll show it off.

**EDIT** I got the skellie to talk tonight. He says "Welcome" in a very Vincent Price-like voice. He may end up sleeping in a small toe-pincher inside the mausoleum. I will update.


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

RE: Mausoleum. Be sure to fit in a fog chiller some place or you will get smoke, instead of ground hugging fog.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I also like a the mausoleum idea. Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely going to have a fog chiller inside. Question for anyone knowledgeable about these things: Can I make a fog chiller with an open top? Like instead of having the fog re-routed through a pipe and out the bottom of the chiller itself, have it routed through a hole in the top? Had this idea earlier, and thought about having the fog come through the floor. The mausoleum sits 18 inches off of the ground, so I thought about enclosing the bottom and having the fogger underneath, then route the fog through the floor.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

You can do it this way:

http://www.instructables.com/id/STF0MEKF7OAIFIK/

or this:

http://www.halloweenheaven.net/tip18.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I found this on Halloween Forum, and it seemed like it might work for the 400 watt fogger I have. I have everything I need to make it except for mesh, and I can get that from work. Will it work, or is it too small? Inside measurements of the mausoleum are 48"wide by 77 1/2" deep by 59" high. I am putting plywood on the ceiling, and pegboadr for outer walls. I will probably staple some cheap dollar store white sheets from floor to ceiling to serve as interior walls, then splash them with red paint and dirty handprints or something.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Update: I got the floors and back wall finished tonight, as well as beginning framing the doorway. It now has a black plastic skin, just to keep the rain off of the old floorboards that I used. I was going to take photos, but batteries are dead in the digital camera. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

UPDATE** Pics are in.

Here are my columns, which will probably be plastered or MM'ed on my next off day. Either that or I will use the tea, steel wool and vinegar method, because I have seen a few examples of it that look awesome. Also, there are a few places where I had to cut out termite infestations, as the wood used came from a friend's shed. Apparently, the lumber used to be a kitchen floor. Can you think of a more mundane use for good creepy looking lumber??










I've also thought about getting an old picture frame and using it and some sign lettering to make a column sign for Halloween.

This is an old sheet from last year's haunt that I made a wall out of, and have decided to use for an interior wall on the mausoleum for now, unless I build an asylum room or operating room type area.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Personally, if you're using such a small fogger, I'd skip the chiller entirely and just go with free-floating fog. Once you condense the output from a 400-watter, you just don't have a hell of a lot to work with anymore, you may find the results disappointing. Besides; if you're building with wood and lining it with fabric, remember that chilled fog condenses a lot and you'll have a very wet floor.

I think having the door slowly open up and having a cloud of fog waft out would look awesome, especially with some inside lighting and some sound FX noise of the door creaking or grating open.

BTW... are you keeping the wood look? It looks cool, but I've never seen a wooden maus... the ones I've seen were always concrete or stone. Or ornamental iron. If you stay with the wood look, just don't cut a moon shape out of the door.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not keeping the wood look, or the fabric for the wall. I just hung the fabric inside because I was considering having it look like a murder scene inside. I plan to either MM the whole thing, or possibly plaster it. As fare as the fog chiller, I wasn't sure how much a 400w fogger would condense. I'll probably play around with it a bit, then see what I'm working with. Thanks for the advice, Revenant.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted in here, so i thought I would update with my latest photos. Due to inclement weather for weeks on end, I've had to scrap the idea of plastering or monster mudding the walls this year. Every time I get a sunny day, it seems like I have to work, then I can't mud it in the rain. I'm also worried about mudding the columns and walls while they're wet, due to the possibility of mold. So, for this year, they will be part of a wooden mausoleum, and as soon as they are dry enough, I will mud them and seal them, then paint them. Anyway, since I have been stuck inside going stir crazy, I decided to try my hand at making a fog chiller. Here are a couple of photos I took this past Tuesday, showing my results.

Fog rolling out of the mausoleum:









Me checking fog temps:









Fog hugging the ground:


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------

